# I can not figure out what this item is.......Any help would be appreciated



## BruceB08 (Sep 3, 2013)

Any help ID'ing this would be appreciated


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like a loom shuttle.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I was thinking the same as renners!


----------



## Acelectric (Mar 17, 2013)

A loom shuttle would be my guess also.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Yup


----------



## jte9999 (Aug 23, 2012)

Appears to be a shuttle from a Jacquard loom I once saw during a tour of Burlington Industries in North Carolina.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Replica of Viking beard shaver/sword sharpener combination tool (late model with spring action).


----------



## fiddlebanshee (May 3, 2010)

Yes, it is an old shuttle for weaving, not just jacquard. It holds spools of weft thread that is used to create fabric. The flat (metal?) piece that flips up, is used to hold the spool in the shuttle, there should be a slot or hole for the thread to come out of to be wound off while weaving. Maybe it is where the tassel of thread is in the picture? This type is called a boat shuttle.

i have loads of these, but never seen one with this design. Usually they have a round pin that the spool of thread slides over to secure it in the shuttle. I am assuming that the metal part that flips up and down serves the same purpose of holding the spool in the shuttle. The spring at the tip would be to tension the thread so that it doesn't roll off too quickly but isn't tugged back either.

(Why yes, I am a weaver).


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Well…....I guess that clears that up…...Cause I didn't have a clue…..I don't weave…..lol…!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BruceB08 (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow, I had no idea what it was but now that I'm looking at pics of other loom shuttles that's definitely what it seems to be.

I appreciate the responses very much.

I actually bought this at my local thrift store because it seemed to be interesting. I was just not having any luck figuring out what it was.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*redSLED* While I will defer to your expertise in all of these "whatzit" threads…. A viking man would never shave a beard…. so this is obviously the celtic version of said combo tool, or a possibly viking combination womens makeup kit/beard shaver.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

joey, in redSLED's defense, he never said it was the male Vikings shaving their beards.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to weave a lot…. but as I got old I began to weave less and less until now I only have a drink about once a month


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*JayT* Good defense…. I missed that… my apologies *red* you remain the expert!!


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

Fiddlebanshee, I don't believe this type shuttle is made to carry a spool. I believe the end of the thread is pinched into the shuttle and the spool is mounted on the loom. It looks like the shuttles that were used at Beavertown Mills before they closed.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

...and this is a LOON shuttle.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought we weren't supposed to be posting political bull anymore? Did you not read that in the posting guidelines Emma?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with loom shuttle. I have never seen one in real life but I have seen them in photos.

Emma, you are too funny and quite accurate.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Again,Please re read the posting guidelines..and keep your political rhetoric off this site


----------

